# mature student, going back to college, no grant, no btea, what can i do?



## changedn2008 (17 Sep 2008)

Hi all, 

I am a long time user for have changed my name, as i hate using the same nickname for things like this!!

Advice greatly appreciated. I will furnish you with a background to get all info in!

For the last 4 or so months i have been reduced to a 3 day week and have been claiming for the other 3 days.

I have a 1 and a half yr old. am not claiming lone parents as i am living with the father. 

I am going back to college and cannot avail of a grant.

My partner will be finished work this weekend as he has been let go.

I am however allowed tax back on tuition fees but this seems to be my only let up!

What do people reccommend for me to do to fund my education, as i seem to be falling through the cracks for any financial help at all.

Would it be possible for me to say claim for a FIS payment, as i would be working part time, and my partner would be unemployed?


----------



## Dachshund (17 Sep 2008)

Have a look at the website. It lists other sources of funding including the Millennium fund and Student Assistacne Fund.

The College you are attending should also be able to give you advice.

Do a search for previous threads as this topic has come up a lot in recent months.

These are the criteria for FIS.


----------



## changedn2008 (17 Sep 2008)

Thanks for your reply, i have done a search but none of the threads apply directly, alot feature mature students with no funding, or lone parents with some level of funding, and my query is more to do with whether i can legitimately claim for a FIS payment. 

I have looked at both the links you've given me already and neither really help. As i am looking for a very pointed answer to a pointed question, and the sites deal with general queries, as apposed to subjected queries.


----------



## Dachshund (17 Sep 2008)

Have you contacted your college directly?

Have you contacted your social welfare office?

Asking a message board for specific advice applicable to your particular situation is not always productive.


----------



## changedn2008 (17 Sep 2008)

I looked into both the milennium fund and the student assistance, both seem to need the same criteria as what is required for the grant, in my case its the college that i am looking to attend is not listed as a college allowed under the grants.


----------



## changedn2008 (17 Sep 2008)

thanks for your input, actually i usually find that going to message boards are a great port of call when looking for information as the information does not merely come from 1 point of information but many which for me means that i can find answers to my questions with a bit of lateral thinking.

But like i say thanks for your input. I will contact the college to see if they have any ideas.


----------

